# Year End Player Assessment-Player Three: Shawn Bradley



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

11.5 MPG 2.7 PPG 2.8 RPG 0.8 BPG​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Shawn takes a lot of flack because he has trouble walking; but he did take millions from a team (and a league) willing to pay. For that, I don't blame him. 

I do, however, wish that sometime before his Maverick days are over, that just once, if he could muster the strength and courage:



DUNK THE &%$% BALL !!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Holy jillikers!

How long did it take you to find that photo


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Holy jillikers!
> 
> How long did it take you to find that photo


 A long time. I found so many pics of him being dunked on, stuffed, and otherwise abused, I was tempted to just run with one of those. But I can't do that to Shawn, because, novelty aside, I like the guy.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I give him a C

Despite being a novelty player not worth a ****, he was OCCASIONALY helpful and provided some good help D and the block shot here and there...but he still sucks


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm going to give him a C as well. He's not really expected to do much, if anything, and he was fairly valuable at parts of the season. Sure, against top competition in the post, he was worth diddly squat, but did we expect anything out of him? For what he does, he pretty much did, but not as well as in seasons past. 

What happened to 200 block Shawn Bradley?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> What happened to 200 block Shawn Bradley?


He needs playing time to do that. Dallas isn't a winning team with Shawn Bradley playing. I gave him a D.


----------



## KentATM (Mar 22, 2005)

i give him a Z.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

My adminition to "dunk the ball" remains.

Why does a guy 7'6" continually 'flip' the ball toward the basket, when he's standing right next to it ? 

:whoknows: :whoknows: :whoknows: :whoknows: :whoknows:


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'll give a C, need more minutes to post better numbers


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I give him a C because we only need him to come in and give Damp a rest.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

F


Like Jay-Z once said.. "You ain't no athlete, you a Shawn Bradley.".


----------

